# Hi I'm new here



## Claire E (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all i'm new to this site and am looking for info/advice. My husband has the opportunity to work at his companys Dubai office for 12 months so we're considering the move, my concern is we have a 1 yr old son and i'm a full time mum so would like to find things to to do with him as we go to many groups here in the uk. I'm assured it's safe for famillies but would like info about areas to live, etc. Hope somone can help!!!! 

Thank you 
Claire


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, claire. I thought your thread would do better here, in the Dubai forum.


----------



## Claire E (Oct 12, 2007)

Thankyou Synthia, am hoping to have replies soon.


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

its a safe place to live in no matter where you live in dubai
but for your case i reccomend the follwing areas to live in if you can afford the high rent

greens
marina dubai
jumeirah dubai


and if you want a golf course next to your villa i can reccommend few other places .. just let me know


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

just wanted to add 

the springs 
the meadows
jumeirah palms


best of luck...


----------

